# Defcon 1...



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Launch sequence initiated!!


Warriors rise to the call!

New York is called The 'Empire' State for a reason!

May I be forgiven for the destruction I am about to bring. For this is what happens when I am provoked...


----------



## stig-cl (Nov 13, 2007)

Holy... cow. My avatar says it all.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Man---------------------Man o Man---pretty much says it---wait a min. Crap thats differently going to hurt--Crap again!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Hit them all and hard


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Dude! Don't give yerself a hernia takin' that to the car... Get the wife to do it! <G>


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Oh now come on man!

/runs for cover


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Are you moving???


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

Damn. :errrr:


I hope I have already visited the parts of the country that those big boxes are being shipped to ................


:huh: :arghhhh: :huh_oh:


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

10...I count 10...holy crap!! Idon't think duck and cover will work. More like dig and bury.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

too funny


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Givem hell Dozer!!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

glad I'm your friend. holy sh*t Mike:huh::huh_oh:


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

That's a whole lotta bombage goin on!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

doogie466 said:


> glad I'm your friend. holy sh*t Mike:huh::huh_oh:


Ya don't forget Mike I'm your friend too :redface:


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Wow, thats just too awesome!


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

When will this carnage end?


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

*Holy sh*t!!*:arghhhh::brick::huh_oh::eeek::whoohoo:
Dozer means business - everybody hit the deck!!


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Everyone should stay inside and DO NOT come out until these things have landed.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Dang. I am speechless.


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

i'm tellin you, they're all empty.


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Wow, can't wait to see the carnage


----------



## ArrowJ (Mar 19, 2008)

Better mail them quick or that chair might buckle under the pressure


----------



## FN in MT-cl (Feb 25, 2008)

*BOMBS away!!!*

WEAPON select switch to....BOMBS!!

BOMB ARM switch to ARMED!!

WOW!!! I sent out five small mortar rds yesterday and was all proud of myself. I stand humbled.

FN in MT


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

I think I'll get in my bomb shelter now.


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Now lets not be hasty!!


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Ha-Ha-Ha........Spring is in the air and the bombs are already flying!!! I have a feeling that this summer is going to be amazing!!


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

give em hell


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Holy sh!t. Dozer has blown a fuse!!!


----------



## MetallibamA (Mar 24, 2008)

Dear Lord, the humanity...


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

WoW!Your a Mad man Doze!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

He'll get a hernia without a DOZER to move that stuff-OUCH!!!!!!!


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

You don't think 10 is too much, do you?


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

Did you give up smoking?


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

thats some serious fire power


----------



## slimm-cl (Apr 7, 2008)

Wow...the damage that is to be caused from that! Amazing...


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

woah someones getting something from sony! Sweet! I hope it's a blu ray player.


----------



## Petite_Flavored_Sweetie (Feb 5, 2008)

Im on the other side of the country and still scared!


----------



## hayward_tenney (Mar 18, 2008)

robisjebus said:


> i'm tellin you, they're all empty.


:lol:

Dozer gonna make it rain  :arghhhh:


----------



## serenomike (Mar 19, 2008)

Nobody can touch NY!!!!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

The carnage OMG that is just crazy .Better get the paramedics on alert now there is going to be mass casalties


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

You know if bombs keep going out like this, I could make a very profitable living selling bomb shelters to Cigar Live members.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> Dude! Don't give yerself a hernia takin' that to the car... Get the wife to do it! <G>


Not necessary. I hired a group of Sherpas to carry them for me.


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

soo much doom on the horizon
ill be waiting with my boomstick if that mailman comes round


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

So far two of the targets have replied to this thread...


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

amateurke said:


> Are you moving???


Nope! Just a little spring cleaning.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

jitzy said:


> Ya don't forget Mike I'm your friend too :redface:


I havent forgotten... :biggrin:


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

DOZER said:


> So far two of the targets have replied to this thread...


Not good .... not good at all.


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

DOZER said:


> So far two of the targets have replied to this thread...


i'll believe it when i see it.

i still think they're empty.

:mrcool:


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

That's quite a pile o' cigars man. I'd like to see what your mailman says when you hand them to him


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

boomerd35 said:


> That's quite a pile o' cigars man. I'd like to see what your mailman says when you hand them to him


The girls at the Post Office know me by name...


----------



## Roosterthomas (Dec 15, 2005)

mhlatke said:


> *Holy sh*t!!*:arghhhh::brick::huh_oh::eeek::whoohoo:
> Dozer means business - everybody hit the deck!!


What Mike said!!!!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Lol!!!!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Dozer is a SteamRoller Babe. He's gonna Roll all over you. HAHAHAHA


----------



## Jimmy Ray (Nov 10, 2007)

That's gonna leave a mark.


----------



## tekhnu (Jun 10, 2007)

...little did I know...


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

Man, things are getting crazier around here everyday... and I like it...


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

stig said:


> Holy... cow. My avatar says it all.


ROTFLMFAO! to true!!


----------

